# First time horse owner



## Shanz197642 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi my names Shanz I'm in my early 40s and was lucky enough after 35years of wishing and trying to finally become the proud owner of my first horse. I've had her since may. She is standardbred, 17 years old and her name is Whiskey (bubbles is her nick name).
It has been an exciting journey so far learning with her and I love her more and more every day....even when she us being a cranky female ..😂


----------



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

Mares like that! Lol, she is so pretty! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. As many pictures as you want to show us are always welcome. She's beautiful, and love the halter! Do you work any specific discipline or anything with her, or is she just for fun/trails?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome Shanz and Whiskey to the forum!! :wave:


_Dreams do come true....:smile:_


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Yea for you!!! What a lovely girl you have there!


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome. Happy trails.


----------



## Shanz197642 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thank you everyone..
I'm planning on mostly pleasure riding, treks etc . Not really into showing at all.
And I love having cuddles with her.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi and congratulations! I'm new here too. I'm so jealous! I am 48 and was supposed to have my own horse by now. But I did just start leasing my first horse (after a lifetime of riding and caring for other people's horses). I would love to learn more about your horse journey and experiences you had with horses before buying Whiskey. I'm trying to decide if owning will be a good choice for me or not. Do you board or have a country property? Have fun and hope to talk more!


----------



## Shanz197642 (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome animalia

I have ridden horses on and off over the years but have never had the chance to really deal with them much until now...
Started this year with us purchasing a therapy horse for my 15yr old who suffers from depression and anxiety. Didnt think I'd end up owning a horse this year as well but I think was meant to be. I found my girl advertised on a local fb page I was a member of . She was free to a good home. Her and I had a connection as soon as we met and thankfully my husband said yes.
Unfortunately we dont own any land so we pay for grazing.
The initial set up with covers and feeds etc was expensive. 
I did get sick of everyone at our first place telling me to do something 10 different ways or what I should and shouldn't be doing with my horse so in the end I just went with my gut instinct on things and she is doing really well and is happy.
We are now at different grazing which is alot less stressful we just doing our own thing now without anyone judging us.😊
Sorry for the novel😂


----------



## KyleGrey (Nov 13, 2019)

Howdy! She's a very lovely horse! Congrats


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

What a big adjustment to go from 0 horses to 2 in a year! Sounds like it's been great though. And yes, you are better off being with people who won't constantly judge and criticize you so you can learn and experiment and get to know your horse on your own. Horse people (at least in America) can be very opinionated. Just ask them! *giggle* Have fun!


----------



## Shanz197642 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi

Yes there is aloooot if very opinionated people in NZ as well... Also find alot of show people and trainers can be very stuck up and think they better than everyone else as well...Not all of them though.😊


----------

